# IGN Takes down plagiarised Dead Cells review [Update] author has been fired



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 7, 2018)

Whoops


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 7, 2018)

Next thing you know they'll start offering the same shit games as IndieGala Bundles...


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2018)

While I have seen this plenty in the lists of things type websites I don't know that I have seen it in games before.

Though I suppose if IGN is pulling from the same pool then it is to be expected.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 7, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> While I have seen this plenty in the lists of things type websites I don't know that I have seen it in games before.
> 
> Though I suppose if IGN is pulling from the same pool then it is to be expected.



Sadly it happens more often than you think. Always from smaller YouTubers who don't have that large a subscriber base to see the plagiarized video or just miss the connection.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 7, 2018)

I guess that is one way to get around games taking dozens of hours to play and absomalutererly needing to have things out day 0.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 7, 2018)

IGN have never shown much integrity when it comes what content they put out. You would think with a business as large as theirs they could find the time or the staff to get things done and get things done right, but ultimately they just don't care as long as the money keeps coming in.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

ign posted a review for DeadCell and a small youtube channel Boomstick Gaming accused it of plagiarism. Its a heavy accusation that garnered a lot of attention ending in Miucin losing his job.

In most cases plagiarism has to be word for word. Now the creativity level of Filip leave much to be desired, but as a person that finish college level english myself, I know enough to see that although the sentence structure and the construction of the paragraph are *heavily inspired* by Boomstick Gaming, the use of verbiage is changed enough for it to not be considered plagiarism (Most of the other terms used were game mechanics verbiage).

We see this a lot of times in music ('rap' music). By adding or subtracting a single note/word here or there, its enough to ''make it ones' own...''. There are a lot of people who like the sound of their own voice and its a shame Filip got fired over someone's _butt-hurtness. _AGAIN, the creativity leaves a lot to be desired but Filip DID do enough word switching to make it his own even if it was *HEAVILY INSPIRED *by ''DEADEYE'' of "Boomstick Gaming'' (which im sure if we did enough digging we would find he probably used a lot of the verbiage pushed by the developer used to promote their game, enough to accuse him of the same) Filip COULD HAVE just ended it with a single sentence of his own thoughts but again, ''heavily inspired'' suggest he was so captivated he couldn't think outside of the review he was inspired by...

HERE'S THE REVIEW


https://twitter.com/IGN/status/1026972177881427969



p.s. im not a fan of ign or filip, but im going to assume Filip has the education levels required to be a writer at ign and he's gone through enough school to understand his work is NOT plagiarism. (as i have and know). I am a fan of YongYea but this video his is of a shitty elitist view, and i know his stuff is also HEAVILY INSPIRED from other stuff but he uses a bit more creativity.

the problem here is not about plagiarism is it? its that he worked for the much hated ign and there were failures to cite sources because the thin line the writer walked on when it comes to plagairsm is very narrow wasnt it?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Aug 8, 2018)

Its scary how sometimes people of the almighty and righteous internets destroy others lives over stupid shit like this.


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 8, 2018)

It’s like 90% identical, little to no thought or effort went into making that, he didn’t deserve a sacking, but he definitely should have had it pulled or had it redone by someone else or something.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 8, 2018)

of course he deserved firing. 
he was hired to write original game reviews for the site.
he didn't. he took someone elses. he might've done this more than once in the past (did anyone try and check?)
thats not what he was hired and probably paid good money for.

not saying that a writer stooping to this low might not also mean that the employer expects the impossible, writing a dozen reviews of a dozen games in a few days or something, but i'd say if you're hired to write and you instead copy, you're not doing what you were hired for


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> It’s like 90% identical, little to no thought or effort went into making that, he didn’t deserve a sacking, but he definitely should have had it pulled or had it redone by someone else or something.



again the sentence structure and essay construction were borrowed but outside the 'key terms'(whih were game mechanics verbiage) he changed enough to make it _his. _Thats just how English goes though, people be butthurt enough to get people fired. Deadeye of Boomstick Gaming should apologize to Filip and not the other way around. I dont know the education level in English Deadeye has but Ive done enough know its not true plagiarism.


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 8, 2018)

People who think plagiarism shouldn't end in getting fired, it sure as hell is a reason to be fire.
In this case it's about someone not doing what he was hired to do. 

@gameboy what you are describing is also plagiarism, just changing words doesn't make something not plagiarism.
Clearly he did not change enough to make it his. He should've just done his job and make his own review.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> of course he deserved firing.
> he was hired to write original game reviews for the site.
> he didn't. he took someone elses. he might've done this more than once in the past (did anyone try and check?)
> thats not what he was hired and probably paid good money for.
> ...



copy is a strong word. Most people do the same with reviews *HEAVILY INSPIRED *by someone else's review. Again this is not a ''not enough creativity'' thing, its a plagiarism accusation which going ''word for word'' outside the _game verbiage _it is not_... LOL i laugh because it was very heavily inspired from but NOT plagiarism.  _


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 8, 2018)

Taking someone else’s work, and changing a few words is lazy, but getting insta-fired for it is a bit harsh. (Idk who he is and IDC that he got fired: just an outsiders opinion)

End of the day: he should have written it himself from scratch.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> copy is a strong word. Most people do the same with reviews *HEAVILY INSPIRED *by someone else's review. Again this is not a ''not enough creativity'' thing, its a plagiarism accusation which going ''word for word'' outside the _game verbiage _it is not_... LOL i laugh because it was very heavily inspired from but NOT plagiarism.  _



plagiarism doesnt apply to just word for word copying.
plagiarism is any kind of 'inspired' writing without pointing out the 'inspiration'


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

DBlaze said:


> People who think plagiarism shouldn't end in getting fired, it sure as hell is a reason to be fire.
> In this case it's about someone not doing what he was hired to do.
> 
> @gameboy what you are describing is also plagiarism, just changing words doesn't make something not plagiarism.
> Clearly he did not change enough to make it his. He should've just done his job and make his own review.



AGAIN (although i myself write in non-proper english to give myself personality) I HAVE COMPLETED COLLEGE ENGLISH courses, Ive seen enough of this this to KNOW THIS IS NOT PLAGIARISM although the writing structure is borrowed. PLAGIARISM IS FIRE-ABLE OFFENSE as teachers and professors always preach before an assignment. This is more a creativity issue with Filip for this particular than outright stealing

example: gbatemp writers do the same but change enough to make i not word-for-word.


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 8, 2018)

It's more than heavily inspired, especially when it comes to *original work*.  You've said it yourself, OP.  

If the sentence structure and construction of paragraph were so easily identifiable, then that in itself is plagiarism.  I don't think you can compare it to college level education, which requires citation and sources negating the aspect of plagiarism.  

In this instance, someones original/creative work was bastardized and used without permission.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

jpxdude said:


> It's more than heavily inspired, especially when it comes to *original work*.  You've said it yourself, OP.
> 
> If the sentence structure and construction of paragraph were so easily identifiable, then that in itself is plagiarism.  I don't think you can compare it to college level education, which requires citation and sources negating the aspect of plagiarism.
> 
> In this instance, someones original/creative work was bastardized and used without permission.



yes its VERY similar but outside the key-terms used by the developers themselves (metroidvania, rogue-like etcetc) enough was done to change it.


----------



## Disco (Aug 8, 2018)

Well, about firing him... they most probably done it for example for the others if they planed to do the same.
They pay their staff to write their own original reviews, and Filip clearly didn't do it...so he didn't do his job, a job he was paid for.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 8, 2018)

Here's a video my old Student Union links to for 'what is plagiarism':


Even if the former reviewer changed the wording around, if they used the Youtube video as a source for information without referencing it then that falls under plagiarism.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Here's a video my old Student Union links to for 'what is plagiarism':
> 
> 
> Even if the former reviewer changed the wording around, if he used the Youtube video as a source for information without referencing it then that falls under plagiarism.




again though, when referencing "rap-music" of today. the beats, the flow, the sentence structure are all the same. In this case, it comes down simply about money. If ign were to pay this guy then how many other people would dig in also or the courtfees would not justify the earnings. As for youtube video games reviews, almost all rhythyms and structuring are HEAVILY BORROWED FROM EACHOTHER, thats why most of them seem almost identical.


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 8, 2018)

This is the equivalent of what Filip did.  Some people might find it acceptable, but what makes this worse is that he did this and thought he would get away with it.  In terms of the structure, its so similar, that the final verdict is delivered at exactly the same point in both videos.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

jpxdude said:


> This is the equivalent of what Filip did.  Some people might find it acceptable, but what makes this worse is that he did this and thought he would get away with it.  In terms of the structure, its so similar, that the final verdict is delivered at exactly the same point in both videos.



i too dwelve in youtube, and your use of this photgraph is actually enough to bypass copyright infringement


----------



## gman666 (Aug 8, 2018)

"Because the internet, mistakes are forever" - CB
Man, this guy's life was ruined in a matter of 2 days. He could have handled it better and apologized/cited the original review rather than remain silent. At least if he apologized he would have regained some integrity.


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> AGAIN, the creativity leaves a lot to be desired but Filip DID do enough word switching to make it his own even if it was *HEAVILY INSPIRED *by ''DEADEYE'' of "Boomstick Gaming''



So it's not plagiarism, he simply took someone else's work and added enough different words to pass it off as his own.

If only we had a word for that.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 8, 2018)

fatsquirrel said:


> Its scary how sometimes people of the almighty and righteous internets destroy others lives over stupid shit like this.


Plagiarism is a big deal in journalism.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> So it's not plagiarism, he simply took someone else's work and added enough different words to pass it off as his own.
> 
> If only we had a word for that.



honestly, im not an advocate of stealing. Ive just seen and read enough to know at its not really plagiarism. the use of the game terms metroidvania and roguelike are not original terms. As for the structure of ALL major official reviews, they all follow very similar sentence structures and rhytHmic speech patterns. Im not about tearing a guy down before necessary corrections are made


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> honestly, im not an advocate of stealing. Ive just seen and read enough to know at its not really plagiarism. the use of the game terms metroidvania and roguelike are not original terms. As for the structure of ALL major official reviews, they all follow very similar sentence structures and rhytHmic speech patterns. Im not about tearing a guy down before necessary corrections are made


And I guess we should take your word for it that it's not plagiarism, despite the fact that we can watch both videos and see that it is clearly plagiarism.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> again though, when referencing "rap-music" of today. the beats, the flow, the sentence structure are all the same. In this case, it comes down simply about money. If ign were to pay this guy then how many other people would dig in also or the courtfees would not justify the earnings. As for youtube video games reviews, almost all rhythyms and structuring are HEAVILY BORROWED FROM EACHOTHER, thats why most of them seem almost identical.



Music is a different context though, for example, 'sampling' is part of the industry and there have been lawsuits over songs being 'seen' as too similar e.g. 'Ghostbusters' and 'I want a New Drug'.

The issue here is whether the Youtube video was used as a source, if it was then it's Plagiarism if no citation was given, even if the actual wording is different.


----------



## gman666 (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> honestly, im not an advocate of stealing. Ive just seen and read enough to know at its not really plagiarism. the use of the game terms metroidvania and roguelike are not original terms. As for the structure of ALL major official reviews, they all follow very similar sentence structures and rhytHmic speech patterns. Im not about tearing a guy down before necessary corrections are made


You're forgetting that plagiarism is not just about sentence structure or similar/common terms. Plagiarism includes the ideas of another journalist. If he was influenced by the person so much, he should at least have the decency to cite the man.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> Music is a different context though, for example, 'sampling' is part of the industry and there have been lawsuits over songs being 'seen' as too similar e.g. 'Ghostbusters' and 'I want a New Drug'.
> 
> The issue here is whether the Youtube video was used as a source, if it was then it's Plagiarism if no citation was given, even if the actual wording is different.





gman666 said:


> You're forgetting that plagiarism is not just about sentence structure or similar/common terms. Plagiarism includes the ideas of another journalist. If he was influenced by the person so much, he should at least have the decency to cite the man.



and i referenced this in an earlier post, but at least give some time to cite the source before tearing him down. or make him do another one. Filip Miucin was made an example of, but there are many that accuse others of the same thing theyre also doing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

LITERALLY THE ONLY ORIGINAL GAME ESSAY/REVIEWS THAT FOLLOW NO SIMILAR STRUCTURES OR RHYTHMS IVE SEEN ARE FROM TIM ROGERS OF KOTAKUS.COM REVIEWS. THAT DUDE IS RANDOM AF.


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> and i referenced this in an earlier post, but at least give some time to cite the source before tearing him down. or make him do another one. Filip Miucin was made an example of, but there are many that accuse others of the same thing theyre also doing.


That's not how citations work. If you give a "citation" in a different video or a description after you were found out it's not a citation anymore, it's an admission of guilt aimed at damage control.


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 8, 2018)

Where do you get the idea from that it has to be word for word for it to be plagiarism?


----------



## Captain Library (Aug 8, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> So it's not plagiarism, he simply took someone else's work and added enough different words to pass it off as his own.
> 
> If only we had a word for that.



Hmmm...

Oooh!

We do!

Plagiarism! 

I can't agree with OP's view here. It's textbook plagiarism. The opinions and sentence structures are too similar. Changing a few words to obfuscate the fact the content was stolen does not stop this from being plagiarism.

If I had an assignment to write about a book but I'd not read the book, I could take an essay about that book from the internet and change a few words and rearrange a few sentences to pass it off as my own. I'd then get pinged for plagiarism, rightly. At my university, plagiarism was not accepted and I'd have been ejected from the course. I'm not saying Miucin didn't play Dead Cells but he certainly failed to formulate and articulate his own content. If I use or paraphrase content, I'd cite the original owner of that content. If I don't, it's plagiarism.

IGN were right to fire him too, even if Boomstick Gaming didn't want that outcome. They may feel they must compensate Boomstick Gaming because of this incident. If they'd kept Miucin on, every single one of his future videos would have been trolled to hell. Because internet. IGN won't tolerate that for a clear cut case of plagiarism - it'd be terrible for their brand.

If Boomstick Gaming gets a higher viewership from this, so be it. He didn't ask for his work to be stolen.

If Miucin can't get another writing job, that sucks for him, and I'm sure he'll be full of regret. Unfortunately the internet doesn't easily forget.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> LITERALLY THE ONLY ORIGINAL GAME ESSAY/REVIEWS THAT FOLLOW NO SIMILAR STRUCTURES OR RHYTHMS IVE SEEN ARE FROM TIM ROGERS OF KOTAKUS.COM REVIEWS. THAT DUDE IS RANDOM AF.



AGAIN the issue is if they used that video as a source of information.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> That's not how citations work. If you give a "citation" in a different video or a description after you were found out it's not a citation anymore, it's an admission of guilt aimed at damage control.



i guess the thing that pisses me off is how deadeye of boomstick responds (paraphrasing) "i dont care that your review is heavily inspired by me, just pay me" instead of "well you dont have to pay me but at least do your own review or link my video as a source of inspiration"


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> i guess the thing that pisses me off is how deadeye of boomstick responds (paraphrasing) "i dont care that your review is heavily inspired by me, just pay me" instead of "well you dont have to pay me but at least do your own review or link my video as a source of inspiration"


That asshole, demanding payment from someone else profiting from his work.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Captain Library said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Oooh!
> 
> ...



 again theres a problem with what plagiarism is in and out of itself. example: all poetry too is also plagiarism


----------



## Captain Library (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> again theres a problem with what plagiarism is in and out of itself. example: all poetry too is also plagiarism



Descartes would like you.


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> again theres a problem with what plagiarism is in and out of itself. example: all poetry too is also plagiarism


I'm trying to be civil, but honestly that is fucking retarded.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> I'm trying to be civil, but honestly that is fucking retarded.



im trying to be civil too but what the sjws and elitist youtubers wanting money handouts did to this guy was fucking horrible. let him correct his mistakes and move on. theres a lot of youtube videos copying the same shit adding a sentence of opinoin by tearing down the guy but they remember to add a source and its all good? its almost same thing as plagiarism now, but it really isnt now is it?


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> im trying to be civil too but what the sjws and elitist youtubers wanting money handouts did to this guy was fucking horrible. let him correct his mistakes and move on. theres a lot of youtube videos copying the same shit adding a sentence of opinoin by tearing down the guy but they remember to add a source and its all good? its almost same thing as plagiarism now, but it really isnt now is it?


When did plagiarism become a sjw issue? All you're saying is that other people do it, so why should he face any consequences? I say, they should all face consequences, because plagiarism pisses me off, to be completely honest.

So maybe next time people should just do the job they're being paid to do and not steal from other people? Is that too much effort?


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> im trying to be civil too but what the sjws and elitist youtubers wanting money handouts did to this guy was fucking horrible. let him correct his mistakes and move on. theres a lot of youtube videos copying the same shit adding a sentence of opinoin by tearing down the guy but they remember to add a source and its all good? its almost same thing as plagiarism now, but it really isnt now is it?



In journalism, there is a slim chance of redemption after blatantly ripping someone off.  How does someone correct this kind of mistake, as you cannot retroactively make a citation without incurring a cost/penalty (like being fired), so he would be screwed either way.  Reputationally, nobody would want to employ him for this type of role.  Back in the day, time would do it's thing and people would forget, but the Internet is brutal.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> When did plagiarism become a sjw issue? All you're saying is that other people do it, so why should he face any consequences? I say, they should all face consequences, because plagiarism pisses me off, to be completely honest.
> 
> So maybe next time people should just do the job they're being paid to do and not steal from other people? Is that too much effort?



thats almost exactly what im was thinking but in a different context. EVERYONE that does those reviews and stuff should really reevaluate what it is that theyre doing should they tear down a guy for missing a source. plagiarism pisses you off because you been told you should be pissed off when someone plagiarizes, but you still steal games like everyone else do you not?


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> im trying to be civil too but what the sjws and elitist youtubers wanting money handouts did to this guy was fucking horrible. let him correct his mistakes and move on. theres a lot of youtube videos copying the same shit adding a sentence of opinoin by tearing down the guy but they remember to add a source and its all good? its almost same thing as plagiarism now, but it really isnt now is it?



He is doing journalism stuff, at a "professional" company. If he commits plagiarism, it's grounds to be fired. It's a big thing in that world.

The core problem here is that a "professional" did it. And that's a no no whether you agree or not. He knew what he signed up for when he took the job, he messed up.


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> thats almost exactly what im was thinking but in a different context. EVERYONE that does those reviews and stuff should really reevaluate what it is that theyre doing should they tear down a guy for missing a source. plagiarism pisses you off because you been told you should be pissed off when someone plagiarizes, but you still steal games like everyone else do you not?


No, it pisses me off because it's someone taking credit for work they didn't do, but that's besides the point.
He copied someone else's work, got found out, and faced consequences as a result. Whether you think the consequences were too harsh, they were entirely his fault.

As for equating piracy with plagiarizing someone's work and profiting off it, that's such a stupid comparison that I'm just going to assume you were just providing it to make a point and aren't dumb enough to actually believe it.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

jpxdude said:


> In journalism, there is a slim chance of redemption after blatantly ripping someone off.  How does someone correct this kind of mistake, as you cannot retroactively make a citation without incurring a cost/penalty (like being fired), so he would be screwed either way.  Reputationally, nobody would want to employ him for this type of role.  Back in the day, time would do it's thing and people would forget, but the Internet is brutal.



its what i fucking hate too about the internet, tear a guy down and make some money while at it,companies will treat this guy like a rapist or something afterward too for a simple mistakemistake(not a misspelling) of not knowing he was walking on a tightrope on regards to plagiarism. fuck yongyea, and his opinoins and eveone else that tore the guy down, i like his channel but a lot of these youtubers must really hate ign or something.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Edgarska said:


> No, it pisses me off because it's someone taking credit for work they didn't do, but that's besides the point.
> He copied someone else's work, got found out, and faced consequences as a result. Whether you think the consequences were too harsh, they were entirely his fault.
> 
> As for equating piracy with plagiarizing someone's work and profiting off it, that's such a stupid comparison that I'm just going to assume you were just providing it to make a point and aren't dumb enough to actually believe it.





Captain Library said:


> Descartes would like you.




my point is that people act like theyve never done wrong in their life yet are willing to destroy people for mistakes made to make a simple buck. 

i read up on descartes and i dont know if its an insult or a compliment, but im gonna take it as a compliment. so thanks


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> its what i fucking hate too about the internet, tear a guy down and make some money while at it,companies will treat this guy like a rapist or something afterward too for a simple mistakemistake(not a misspelling) of not knowing he was walking on a tightrope on regards to plagiarism. fuck yongyea, and his opinoins and eveone else that tore the guy down, i like his channel but a lot of these youtubers must really hate ign or something.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


And again, that is completely irrelevant. Someone else having done something bad doesn't excuse another person from it. You don't get paid to do an original video, copy it from someone else, and then have your defense be "other people kick puppies, so am I really at fault here"?
So, again, why are you getting mad at the people who called someone out, when the blame is on the person who thought he could get away with plagiarism?
Sorry, with copying someone's work while changing it enough to pass it off as original, not plagiarism.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2018)

Merged it with an earlier thread.

Anyway while I would not have been entirely shocked to see him stay a firing is very much a reasonable and predictable consequence from where I sit. Equally the internet did not ruin his shit -- he ruined his shit the moment he decided to rip something off.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> And again, that is completely irrelevant. Someone else having done something bad doesn't excuse another person from it. You don't get paid to do an original video, copy it from someone else, and then have your defense be "other people kick puppies, so am I really at fault here"?
> So, again, why are you getting mad at the people who called someone out, when the blame is on the person who thought he could get away with plagiarism?
> Sorry, with copying someone's work while changing it enough to pass it off as original, not plagiarism.



the problem isnt plagiarism its about citing sources in-case the thin line of plagarism is broken. For people to openly judge and sentence the guy immediately as if he knowingly and knowingly been stealing stealing is a shame in this world of internet sjw-ing. Its a shitty society we live in.


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> the problem isnt plagiarism its about citing sources in-case the thin line of plagarism is broken. For people to openly judge and sentence the guy immediately as if he knowingly and knowingly been stealing stealing is a shame in this world of internet sjw-ing. Its a shitty society we live in.


So you think it's a problem that people who copy other's works have to cite them? And why do you keep saying sjw? Plagiarism has been a problem for a long time, it's not a social issue, it's a not being a stealing shithead issue.
So, again for the third time, if you want to get mad at someone, get mad at the people who keep claiming other people's work as their own, not the people who point it out.


----------



## Captain Library (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> i read up on descartes and i dont know if its an insult or a compliment, but im gonna take it as a compliment. so thanks



He's one of the great postmodern thinkers :-) essentially he argues there's very little by way of original text - it's all reconstructed. So kind of a compliment.

Still think Miucin plagiarized tho.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> So you think it's a problem that people who copy other's works have to cite them? And why do you keep saying sjw? Plagiarism has been a problem for a long time, it's not a social issue, it's a not being a stealing shithead issue.
> So, again for the third time, if you want to get mad at someone, get mad at the people who keep claiming other people's work as their own, not the people who point it out.



everybody copies others works when it comes to this kind of stupid stuff like reviewing games and game reporting. its not like he completely stole someones 300page book, its missing a source or not thinking a source was needed. The thing is that a verdict was made so damn soon before hearing anything out and a man was openly judged before even hearing him out. Was it worth a few dollars to destroy a man before he could issue an apology or retract a simple game review? its pretty messed up the world we live in. Lets teach this guy a lesson by completely destroying him instead of teaching him what he did wrong...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> ign posted a review for DeadCell and a small youtube channel Boomstick Gaming accused it of plagiarism. Its a heavy accusation that garnered a lot of attention ending in Miucin losing his job.
> 
> In most cases plagiarism has to be word for word. Now the creativity level of Filip leave much to be desired, but as a person that finish college level english myself, I know enough to see that although the sentence structure and the construction of the paragraph are *heavily inspired* by Boomstick Gaming, the use of verbiage is changed enough for it to not be considered plagiarism (Most of the other terms used were game mechanics verbiage).
> 
> ...



Not getting into the details about what is the legal definition for plagiarism, as it doesn't really matter if it is plagiarism or not.
The IGN ex-employee's work was to produce an original review of the game, based on his original analysis of the game, and not in someone else's.
He failed to do his job properly, and brought in doing so very bad PR and potential loses to his employer.
The employer probably couldn't care less about the legal definition of plagiarism. For them it resulted in bad PR and loses due to an employee not doing his work properly, and I hope, not complying with the binding terms of his contract. Good riddance.


----------



## Hexalform (Aug 8, 2018)

[nevermind don't really want to get into this]


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> everybody copies others works when it comes to this kind of stupid stuff like reviewing games and game reporting. its not like he completely stole someones 300page book, its missing a source or not thinking a source was needed. The thing is that a verdict was made so damn soon before hearing anything out and a man was openly judged before even hearing him out. Was it worth a few dollars to destroy a man before he could issue an apology or retract a simple game review? its pretty messed up the world we live in. Lets teach this guy a lesson by completely destroying him instead of teaching him what he did wrong...


I'm pretty sure he learned what he did wrong by now.
I'd wager he knew what he was doing wrong before, he just thought he'd get away with it.

But I guess we'll never agree because we hold opposing views at a fundamental level. You have said several times that the current state of affairs regarding the quick spread of information is bad because it leads to situations like this, whereas I think it's wonderful that it's almost impossible in this day and age to steal from a smaller content creator and get away with it.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not getting into the details about what is the legal definition for plagiarism, as it doesn't really matter if it is plagiarism or not.
> The IGN ex-employee's work was to produce an original review of the game, based on his original analysis of the game, and not in someone else's.
> He failed to do his job properly, and brought in doing so very bad PR and potential loses to his employer.
> The employer probably couldn't care less about the legal definition of plagiarism. For them it resulted in bad PR and loses due to an employee not doing his work properly, and I hope, not complying with the binding terms of his contract. Good riddance.



i understand. but again, its all about money. SWJ bullying at its highest level from the people who cast judgment on a man immediately (youtubers making a quick buck by destroying a guy), whereas im giving him the benefit of doubt first. Its a throwaway culture where instead of teaching the guy and giving him a second chance just blow him up. Sometimes you wonder why someone takes things to the extremes when things go bad, and then you see all this cyberbullying and nonstop judgment and you think, yea i can see why he murdered a few people. Im not saying thats Filip but in a case like this, yea i can see why it was filip...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> i understand. but again, its all about money. SWJ bullying at its highest level from the people who cast judgment on a man immediately (youtubers making a quick buck by destroying a guy), whereas im giving him the benefit of doubt first. Its a throwaway culture where instead of teaching the guy and giving him a second chance just blow him up. Sometimes you wonder why someone takes things to the extremes when things go bad, and then you see all this cyberbullying and nonstop judgment and you think, yea i can see why he murdered a few people. Im not saying thats Filip but in a case like this, yea i can see why it was filip...


If you mean that this time we live in where the anonymous masses have the "power" to accuse, judge and execute without trial, well yeah... those are some "interesting" times we live in, and might this case be just or not, sure we will see a lot of more injustice in the future due to the bullshitty mob mentality.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 8, 2018)

some butthurt noname screwtuber complains to ign for stealing their work (it's not actually work it's just TALKING) and  a guy at ign gets fired that's HILARIOUS!!


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> some butthurt noname screwtuber complains to ign for stealing their work (it's not actually work it's just TALKING) and  a guy at ign gets fired that's HILARIOUS!!



things like this arent really funny to me, i don't think people realize that theyre cyber bullying this guy. whether or not he knowing or unknowing plagiarized a stupid game review should 'nt be enough to toss his ass under the bus before teaching him what he did wrong an giving him a second chance. we all love to hate ign but the level of attention and e results following are pretty extreme. Im sure the self elitist writers and journalist that properly cite sources are loving it tho


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> everybody copies others works when it comes to this kind of stupid stuff like reviewing games and game reporting. its not like he completely stole someones 300page book, its missing a source or not thinking a source was needed. The thing is that a verdict was made so damn soon before hearing anything out and a man was openly judged before even hearing him out. Was it worth a few dollars to destroy a man before he could issue an apology or retract a simple game review? its pretty messed up the world we live in. Lets teach this guy a lesson by completely destroying him instead of teaching him what he did wrong...


Are we not supposed to hold game media to a high standard, or indeed the same standard I was held to in high school French? To dismiss game media would rather serve to undo a lot of the work done over recent years to really take it to task and point out the nonsense within it. The extent of copying and protection of IP law is an interesting subject (the cases deciding things for music in the US being some of the best I have read) but I can not see even the vaguest path to it being either a happy coincidence, simple truth statements or below a threshold.

I am wary of hate mobs being formed and going off without proper evidence gathering and while I think they got kind of lucky in this instance 
"teaching him what he did wrong"
I don't know what the hiring requirements are for IGN, though looking at http://uk.ign.com/articles/2018/06/04/ign-is-hiring-editors-you-could-be-one-of-them (a job listing dated less than a week ago at time of writing)



> What is "relevant college experience?"
> 
> Our staff shares a variety of educational backgrounds. Perhaps the most relevant are Journalism, Creative Writing, Game Design, or Art; but we have plenty of majors in History, Japanese, Drama, and other degrees that develop creativity and critical thinking.



With the possible exception of Japanese, and that is an extremely slim one there, every single one of those will be extensively versed in the perils of plagiarism. This isn't then a teaching moment like maybe they screwed up an interpretation of a mechanic or something and the review suffered accordingly but a fundamental aspect of their job that would have been drilled into them for at least half a decade.



Edgarska said:


> And why do you keep saying sjw?


I was wondering this as well. The conclusion I went with is they might have expected it to act like one of those rage words that the mere utterance of causes some people in various groups to stop thinking rationally and just rage.


----------



## Windaga (Aug 8, 2018)

Yikes. This wasn't going to end well for Filip either way; even if he would've been "exonerated" by IGN, everyone would have seen the video comparison and held it against him for future reviews. It's just so....odd, I guess? He had a great, if not developing, personality, and this must have been a dream job for him. There's no way he didn't think this was risky at the very least. I mean, it's the internet afterall. Even if he didn't get discovered right away, someone would have eventually picked up on it and reported it. And as we've seen in the media recently, old works will still get you fired....


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Are we not supposed to hold game media to a high standard, or indeed the same standard I was held to in high school French? To dismiss game media would rather serve to undo a lot of the work done over recent years to really take it to task and point out the nonsense within it. The extent of copying and protection of IP law is an interesting subject (the cases deciding things for music in the US being some of the best I have read) but I can not see even the vaguest path to it being either a happy coincidence, simple truth statements or below a threshold.
> 
> I am wary of hate mobs being formed and going off without proper evidence gathering and while I think they got kind of lucky in this instance
> "teaching him what he did wrong"
> ...



Social Justice Warrior does accurately describe them though and thats why i use it. Almost every review i see on youtube are cookie cutter reviews. Almost every game trailer is stolen and then stamped and regurgitated. I cant say if that guy was brought on solely for "his glowing reviews", to say he has no talent for otherthings ign im sure he had them. Its not rage, its this internet culture that sometimes sickens me. i do say stupid shit but i look at this situation and everyones treating him like OJ Simpson

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Windaga said:


> Yikes. This wasn't going to end well for Filip either way; even if he would've been "exonerated" by IGN, everyone would have seen the video comparison and held it against him for future reviews. It's just so....odd, I guess? He had a great, if not developing, personality, and this must have been a dream job for him. There's no way he didn't think this was risky at the very least. I mean, it's the internet afterall. Even if he didn't get discovered right away, someone would have eventually picked up on it and reported it. And as we've seen in the media recently, old works will still get you fired....



"get found out(lol)" as Edgarska would say


----------



## DiJornios (Aug 8, 2018)

Does anyone have the original video archived somewhere?
For memes


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> Social Justice Warrior does accurately describe them though and thats why i use it. Almost every review i see on youtube are cookie cutter reviews. Almost every game trailer is stolen and then stamped and regurgitated. I cant say if that guy was brought on solely for "his glowing reviews", to say he has no talent for otherthings ign im sure he had them. Its not rage, its this internet culture that sometimes sickens me. i do say stupid shit but i look at this situation and everyones treating him like OJ Simpson
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I haven't seen anyone treating him like OJ Simpson, I see people treating him like they would treat someone who gets paid to do a job, and decides to copy from a lesser known person.

Now, you say you studied English, which I guess means a literature degree? If so, then you already understand why plagiarism usually gets someone fired.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 8, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> I haven't seen anyone treating him like OJ Simpson, I see people treating him like they would treat someone who gets paid to do a job, and decides to copy from a lesser known person.
> 
> Now, you say you studied English, which I guess means a literature degree? If so, then you already understand why plagiarism usually gets someone fired.



not a literature degree, i never understood why people who spoke only one language (i speak more than english) never really knew how to speak it to the specifics words of what they want to say. In other words they dont even try to really understand how to better communicate in their own language. And english, in terms of global language, is the most specific language there is and i like specific things


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> Social Justice Warrior does accurately describe them though and thats why i use it. Almost every review i see on youtube are cookie cutter reviews. Almost every game trailer is stolen and then stamped and regurgitated. I cant say if that guy was brought on solely for "his glowing reviews", to say he has no talent for otherthings ign im sure he had them. Its not rage, its this internet culture that sometimes sickens me. i do say stupid shit but i look at this situation and everyones treating him like OJ Simpson



We have rather different takes on the social justicar concept then. Other than the potentially troubling hate mob thing I am not seeing the similarities and see fundamental differences in world views between them.

So youtube is filled with low effort dross, what bearing does that have on the situation here? Was the person that was copied doing something so low effort that it was coincidence that when IGN was also doing low effort dross that they happened to match? I watched the original review and while it is not how I would put together a review I would say it more than meets a creative effort threshold.
OJ Simpson? Someone convicted of a crime in civil court and dubiously let go from the criminal proceedings for the same event? I don't follow.


----------



## kuwanger (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> Social Justice Warrior does accurately describe them though and thats why i use it. Almost every review i see on youtube are cookie cutter reviews. Almost every game trailer is stolen and then stamped and regurgitated. I cant say if that guy was brought on solely for "his glowing reviews", to say he has no talent for otherthings ign im sure he had them. Its not rage, its this internet culture that sometimes sickens me. i do say stupid shit but i look at this situation and everyones treating him like OJ Simpson



How about, you hold in contempt all those who steal, stamp, and regurgitate others work even if they reword it?  How about you don't go so anti-mob that you support people who are wrong?  Just criticizing someone who you feel didn't actually do their job properly isn't equivalent to raising a pitch fork and demanding blood.  You don't think SJWs?  Does that mean one should never point out when someone takes your work and plagiarizes it?  If it's not outright plagiarizing but is a demonstration of bankrupt ethics, do you get to point that out?  If you make videos to make money, just like IGN, then is expecting money when people clearly are recycling your review inappropriate?



gameboy said:


> And english, in terms of global language, is the most specific language there is and i like specific things



That's funny.  Should I use the term "fanny pack" or "bum pack"?  If I say bollocks or spaz, am I being super offensive?  A comedy of errors is often based precisely on how unspecific English can be or how unintelligible two people can be to each other which able to argue they're using "correct" English.  I find it funny how you refuse to acknowledge what was done as plagiarism but you seem to lump near all of youtube into plagiarism without considering fair use and criticism of a work.

Not that my opinion matters.  Any sort of criticism, mine or yours, is its own sort of SJW if enough people mob behind it.


----------



## Lazyt (Aug 8, 2018)

But..who cares?


----------



## Skelletonike (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> snip



I just concluded my university degree this month and plagiarism and one thing I learned in my Applied Languages course (which focused in English and Japanese), is that what is considered Plagiarism is different nowadays. When writing reports, thesis, reviews, etc, we more likely than not need to cite something, even if it's only an idea or a view, we need to cite said idea or view. A lot of people were kicked out of my university because they rewrote phrases that were originally not theirs. Rewriting used to be good enough in the past, nowadays it is not. 

The biggest problem here is that he did not cite his source. Firing him over this is well deserved imho.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Aug 8, 2018)

Good that he's fired. Plagiarism = Bad.

Just looking at the video shows that it's waaaay to similar to not match up.

Don't steal other people's work, or if you use them as a reference, learn to properly cite. It isn't hard.

Cut, clear and dry. And a cut, clear and dry resolution to this case.

Now on another note: Dead Cells is a damn good game. Pick it up when you have the chance.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> copy is a strong word. Most people do the same with reviews *HEAVILY INSPIRED *by someone else's review. Again this is not a ''not enough creativity'' thing, its a plagiarism accusation which going ''word for word'' outside the _game verbiage _it is not_... LOL i laugh because it was very heavily inspired from but NOT plagiarism.  _


I think the guy should have been reprimanded but firing him over one act of misconduct is pretty harsh. We don't know if he was busy at the pub drinking or busy helping his wife look after their sick children. Though, it's also true that we don't know if he has a history of misconduct or not. I don't like seeing the fuck your shit up hammer getting dropped on someone.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Aug 8, 2018)

When are people going to stop claiming everything under the sun is a "SJW" issue


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 8, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> When are people going to stop claiming everything under the sun is a "SJW" issue


Well, it is a problem of the these times.
People are not using the term "SJW" as "Social Justice Warrior" anymore, but more as "mob mentality".
It happened because, TBH, SJWs on the internet were the prime mob mentality representation.
Mob mentality nowadays doesn't have much to do with "social justice" (as in distribution of wealth and equity), but people still say SJW for anonymous people on the internet with mob mentality.


----------



## Krazyeye (Aug 8, 2018)

only thing he'll be "editing" is updating his resume..hehehe


----------



## Catsinabucket (Aug 8, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, it is a problem of the these times.
> People are not using the term "SJW" as "Social Justice Warrior" anymore, but more as "mob mentality".
> It happened because, TBH, SJWs on the internet were the prime mob mentality representation.
> Mob mentality nowadays doesn't have much to do with "social justice" (as in distribution of wealth and equity), but people still say SJW for anonymous people on the internet with mob mentality.



Huh, I had no idea people were using it to refer to mob mentality - thanks for that


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 8, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> Huh, I had no idea people were using it to refer to mob mentality - thanks for that


It still is a wrong usage of the term, but I see people all around using it like that.


----------



## mancasoko (Aug 8, 2018)

And now this guy is little more popular and gets attention on him because he screw IGN a little. I guess many times bad things happens to us in life and sometimes that can backfire with one good thing.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 8, 2018)

mancasoko said:


> And now this guy is little more popular and gets attention on him because he screw IGN a little. I guess many times bad things happens to us in life and sometimes that can backfire with one good thing.


He should make a YouTube channel under the handle "The Review Plagiarist", sure he will get a good number of subscribers.
Hell, perhaps he should play it straight and make the channel all about "plagiarized" reviews based on small reviewers, reinterpreted by him and tuned to his style a little here and there. Yeah, that might be a hit.

But this time around perhaps he should cite the reference and state it is some kind of parody under fair use to avoid legal problems.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 8, 2018)

In my eyes plagiarism is worse than copyright infringement. It requires more effort to plagiarize something than to copy and distribute it. That in itself demonstates willful intent to defraud both the audience and the original author.


----------



## Kigiru (Aug 8, 2018)

Meh, with open internet and easier than ever access to information directly from the source, any kind of journalism is just irrelevant.
Instead of firing that dude, IGN should just cease to exist along with few other shitholes like Kotaku etc... Tho Kotaku is obviously already on the route to extinction along with the rest of Gizmodo Media Group so it's slowly happening...?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 8, 2018)

gameboy said:


> In most cases plagiarism has to be word for word. Now the creativity level of Filip leave much to be desired, but as a person that finish college level english myself, I know enough to see that although the sentence structure and the construction of the paragraph are *heavily inspired* by Boomstick Gaming, the use of verbiage is changed enough for it to not be considered plagiarism (Most of the other terms used were game mechanics verbiage).


In your college level writing class, do you recall them teaching you that if you even paraphrase another person's work, you are to credit them as a source or else you've plagiarized their work?


----------



## SushiKing (Aug 8, 2018)

I for one think he got off to easy and should be hanged.


----------



## starburst (Aug 8, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Not getting into the details about what is the legal definition for plagiarism, as it doesn't really matter if it is plagiarism or not.
> The IGN ex-employee's work was to produce an original review of the game, based on his original analysis of the game, and not in someone else's.
> He failed to do his job properly, and brought in doing so very bad PR and potential loses to his employer.
> The employer probably couldn't care less about the legal definition of plagiarism. For them it resulted in bad PR and loses due to an employee not doing his work properly, and I hope, not complying with the binding terms of his contract. Good riddance.


That is exactly how I see this problem, mate. Even if this were indeed not plagiarism --in which case, we should use a different word to typify his wrongdoing--, the failed at the task that he had been assigned. And in doing so, he also created a lot of 'negative noise' for the company that he works for.


----------



## DaveLister (Aug 9, 2018)

He should know better than to copy that floppy.


----------



## spectral (Aug 9, 2018)

Those saying he shouldn't have been fired, of course he should. He was employed as a game reviewer and now he has no credibility. No readers/viewers would trust his opinions going forward, so what exactly would they keep him employed to do?


----------



## Obveron (Aug 9, 2018)

Explicit technical plaigerism or not, this guy is hired to play a game and review with his personal opinions, it's clear he didn't do that.   He was outed and hurt the credibility of IGN, that deserves a firing.


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 13, 2018)

uiaad said:


> Source - IGN's statement


Dead link


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 13, 2018)

Heran Bago said:


> Dead link



Will update with a screenshot of the original post when I get back at a pc, but your really not missing all that much.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 13, 2018)

Ooh. I wonder why it was removed. Hopefully they have a revised and updated statement to follow.

Archive.org had a copy ( https://web.archive.org/web/2018080...articles/2018/08/06/dead-cells-review-removed ) so I stuck that in the OP for the time being.

Edit.
Apparently there is a new statement on the matter (I don't know when the text post went down in this). Here it is
http://www.ign.com/videos/2018/08/09/igns-statement-on-the-dead-cells-review-investigation


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 15, 2018)

Bumping this thread for more updates.

Filip made an """apology""" video, where he dared people to find more "plagiarism" by him because he claimed he didn't (now deleted). Someone took him seriously and found more plagiarized content:

https://twitter.com/joseph39151/status/1029209709394444288

He used a comment from a NeoGaf thread for one of his videos, *word by word*.

 starting 0:30

https://www.neogaf.com/threads/how-does-hd-rumble-work.1336582/ post #10


How can anybody still defend this hack is beyond my comprehension. This is the kind of shit douchebag youtubers do all the time and they get away with it, profiting from others' work and claiming it as their own. This needs to stop.


----------



## Chary (Aug 15, 2018)

To those asking - All of the author's scripted bylined content is being proactively removed for now, regardless of whether it was found to have an issue. Some of it may be restored later, some important coverage may be redone by other writers, and much of it will remain offline.— Justin Davis (@ErrorJustin) August 15, 2018


How to ruin your career in 3 easy steps. It's especially foolish of him, as the past two guys with this job went to work cushy jobs at NINTENDO


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 15, 2018)

The funniest thing to me is that he destroyed his career by plagiarizing game reviews.
He was getting paid to play videogames and write his opinion on them, and that was too hard for him. Other people do the same for free whether people want to read/watch it or not.


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 15, 2018)

The plagiarism content in the HD Rumble example is completely indefensible.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2018)

when it comes to plagiarism i see it all the time across all forms of media that it really disgusts me when people point the finger just at him when i know ive see everyone do it and not always give credit where credit is due. And its really F*CKED up.

Plagiarism is something that was very serious when writing was basically the only form of media and entertainment before radio then tv and vice versa, but now its the year 2018 and there are more ways to express "plagiarized" 'opinions' or 'created' content or think that an idea is completely original when they were unknowingly created when a IDEA was "plagiarized" and none of it can be controlled.

Take Amy Schumer for example, half the people say she plagiarized jokes the other half say she didnt, and its impossible to know where the joke originated and if that was stolen too but popularized by someone else and so on and so forth. I was listening to Colin Moriarty's take on it and the way he expressed his written opinions just seemed constructed in a cookie cutter rhythm and pace and beat that for sure as hell was definitely 'plagiarized'. Im not not saying his expressed opinions were plagiarized but his way of expressing it sure as hell were to someone elses rhythm, beat and cookie cutter video essay structuring. But its a crazy world we live in where elitists exist and they must exact their elitism unto others


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 15, 2018)

gameboy said:


> when it comes to plagiarism i see it all the time across all forms of media that it really disgusts me when people point the finger just at him when i know ive see everyone do it and not always give credit where credit is due. And its really F*CKED up.
> 
> Plagiarism is something that was very serious when writing was basically the only form of media and entertainment before radio then tv and vice versa, but now its the year 2018 and there are more ways to express "plagiarized" 'opinions' or 'created' content or think that an idea is completely original when they were unknowingly created when a IDEA was "plagiarized" and none of it can be controlled.
> 
> Take Amy Schumer for example, half the people say she plagiarized jokes the other half say she didnt, and its impossible to know where the joke originated and if that was stolen too but popularized by someone else and so on and so forth. I was listening to Colin Moriarty's take on it and the way he expressed his written opinions just seemed constructed in a cookie cutter rhythm and pace and beat that for sure as hell was definitely 'plagiarized'. Im not not saying his expressed opinions were plagiarized but his way of expressing it sure as hell were to someone elses rhythm, beat and cookie cutter video essay structuring. But its a crazy world we live in where elitists exist and they must exact their elitism unto others


The difference is, there is clear evidence in this case, so there's no question that his reviews weren't original. The best you could argue is that the people he stole from also stole from someone else, but that doesn't excuse him in any way.
As for it being elitism, that's just stupid, he was being paid to do a job, he didn't do it, he got fired over it, because that's what happens when you get caught not doing your job.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2018)

Plagiarism is serious. It was serious, it will always be serious.
That many people are lucky get away with it makes it no less serious.
I assure you many rapists got away with their crimes, never being identified or somewhat avoiding the legal system.
It doesn't make rape any less serious, and pointing out that you are mad some offender is being targeted while there are many that got away with it makes no sense to me tbh.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2018)

Edgarska said:


> The difference is, there is clear evidence in this case, so there's no question that his reviews weren't original. The best you could argue is that the people he stole from also stole from someone else, but that doesn't excuse him in any way.
> As for it being elitism, that's just stupid, he was being paid to do a job, he didn't do it, he got fired over it, because that's what happens when you get caught not doing your job.



evidence or not, im pointing the finger at everyone else thats pointing the finger at said editor. We can all say it was a crediting issue and he was fired for not being original enough. It is elitism and a lot of time hypocritical. Sure, if everyone dug deep into everyone, we'd all be fucking ridiculed for plagiarism then. Most people in the world are cookie cutter people plagiarism cookie cutter ideas and passing it as their own, from writing to speaking to expression to likeliness and efverythi you can thing of.. Plagiarism extends way beyond writing now but some people only acknowledge it when it comes to writing and plagiarize everything else. What it really comes down to though for most is profit


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 15, 2018)

gameboy said:


> evidence or not, im pointing the finger at everyone else thats pointing the finger at said editor. We can all say it was a crediting issue and he was fired for not being original enough. It is elitism and a lot of time hypocritical. Sure, if everyone dug deep into everyone, we'd all be fucking ridiculed for plagiarism then. Most people in the world are cookie cutter people plagiarism cookie cutter ideas and passing it as their own, from writing to speaking to expression to likeliness and efverythi you can thing of.. Plagiarism extends way beyond writing now but some people only acknowledge it when it comes to writing and plagiarize everything else. What it really comes down to though for most is profit


That's nice, but again, it doesn't excuse the one that did get caught. Now, if you want to go after anyone who has ever knowingly plagiarized anything, be my guest, I'd honestly like for everyone who has claimed someone's ideas as their own to be punished for it.
I still don't understand what you mean by saying it's elitist to hold people accountable for their actions.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2018)

Taking credit for something you didn't do, even by omission of clarification, is wrong. Very wrong.
That people make mistakes everyday doesn't make it less wrong.
Everyone should be taught that. And of course the mistakes you make while being a professional are even worse and should be heavily criticized.
Someone driving their car imprudently and getting into an accident might be punished.
But someone driving a public transport vehicle imprudently and getting into an accident would be punished harder.


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 15, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Taking credit for something you didn't do, even by omission of clarification, is wrong. Very wrong.
> That people make mistakes everyday doesn't make it less wrong.
> Everyone should be taught that. And of course the mistakes you make while being a professional are even worse and should be heavily criticized.
> Someone driving their car imprudently and getting into an accident might be punished.
> But someone driving a public transport vehicle imprudently and getting into an accident would be punished harder.


I agree with what you wrote, except for the wording of something that I think it's very important. As it was pointed out by someone at IGN, plagiarism is never a mistake, it's a choice.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 15, 2018)

gameboy said:


> when it comes to plagiarism i see it all the time across all forms of media that it really disgusts me when people point the finger just at him when i know ive see everyone do it and not always give credit where credit is due. And its really F*CKED up.
> 
> Plagiarism is something that was very serious when writing was basically the only form of media and entertainment before radio then tv and vice versa, but now its the year 2018 and there are more ways to express "plagiarized" 'opinions' or 'created' content or think that an idea is completely original when they were unknowingly created when a IDEA was "plagiarized" and none of it can be controlled.
> 
> Take Amy Schumer for example, half the people say she plagiarized jokes the other half say she didnt, and its impossible to know where the joke originated and if that was stolen too but popularized by someone else and so on and so forth. I was listening to Colin Moriarty's take on it and the way he expressed his written opinions just seemed constructed in a cookie cutter rhythm and pace and beat that for sure as hell was definitely 'plagiarized'. Im not not saying his expressed opinions were plagiarized but his way of expressing it sure as hell were to someone elses rhythm, beat and cookie cutter video essay structuring. But its a crazy world we live in where elitists exist and they must exact their elitism unto others


Have you seen the post I made? Not only he plagiarized the comment word by word, but he also included the personal opinions made by the person who wrote the comment. Shameless plagiarism.

Also no, don't compare us to that guy please. I have never plagiarized anything and always reported the sources when I couldn't find better words than someone else's already explaining the topic better than me. Whoever plagiarizes anything deserves to be pointed at. Especially a journalist.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Taking credit for something you didn't do, even by omission of clarification, is wrong. Very wrong.
> That people make mistakes everyday doesn't make it less wrong.
> Everyone should be taught that. And of course the mistakes you make while being a professional are even worse and should be heavily criticized.
> Someone driving their car imprudently and getting into an accident might be punished.
> But someone driving a public transport vehicle imprudently and getting into an accident would be punished harder.



yea but when it doesnt raise the eyebrows of these virtue signallers then theres a problem isnt there (elitism). And i see your using very extreme examples but it doesnt really fit the crime does it? yet yall act like the punishment should be the same. Its really the virtue signalling that makes me cringe the most. honestly if it wasnt such a hot topic right now would you care? Would you care if a non-writer you knew didnt knowingly plagiarize and you just go to the extremes and compare him to killing a truck load of people? be real, if you were "found out" nd labeled a plagiarist and then get compared to a rapist how would you do? be honest


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2018)

gameboy said:


> yea but when it doesnt raise the eyebrows of these virtue signallers then theres a problem isnt there (elitism). And i see your using very extreme examples but it doesnt really fit the crime does it? yet yall act like the punishment should be the same. Its really the virtue signalling that makes me cringe the most. honestly if it wasnt such a hot topic right now would you care? Would you care if a non-writer you knew didnt knowingly plagiarize and you just go to the extremes and compare him to killing a truck load of people? be real, if you were "found out" nd labeled a plagiarist and then get compared to a rapist how would you do? be honest


Yeah the examples are extreme, but I was trying to make a point.
You are taking the offense as something light, and it is not. That's the reason I went and used strong examples that I guess you wouldn't take lightly.
Regarding if I was found plagiarizing something in my line of work, it would be an absolute shame that would either:

Ruin my career, and rightly because in that case I deserved it.
It will not ruin my career because we live in a shitty world that doesn't give a fuck, but it will sure haunt me forever. I wouldn't be able to take myself seriously in front of colleagues, my self respect will be destroyed.
Hmmm... you know what, better I don't plagiarize in my profession, the risks are too high and I know it is wrong as fuck. Like taking some money out of the register when you work as a cashier. It is dumb, risky and unethical, and any punishment if it comes is deserved.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah the examples are extreme, but I was trying to make a point.
> You are taking the offense as something light, and it is not. That's the reason I went and used strong examples that I guess you wouldn't take lightly.
> Regarding if I was found plagiarizing something in my line of work, it would be an absolute shame that would either:
> 
> ...



are those your thought for real? or are those the thoughts of elitists that taught you that thats how you 're supposed react or think to things regarding plagiarism? Okay so if plagiarism is so bad why dont you extent it beyond the realms of writing? What happens then?


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 15, 2018)

gameboy said:


> are those your thought for real? or are those the thoughts of elitists that taught you that thats how you 're supposed react or think to things regarding plagiarism? Okay so if plagiarism is so bad why dont you extent it beyond the realms of writing? What happens then?


Do you know what elitist means? Doing the job you're paid to do is not elitist, it's the bare minimum.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2018)

gameboy said:


> are those your thought for real? or are those the thoughts of elitists that taught you that thats how you 're supposed react or think to things regarding plagiarism? Okay so if plagiarism is so bad why dont you extent it beyond the realms of writing? What happens then?


Of course those are my thoughts.
Imagine you are in college and you write your thesis "copying it from the internet" with some touches here and there and passing something as yours not even quoting the original. It would haunt you even if you are not caught (because you can ever be caught later).
Then if you are caught, expelled and your title removed you totally deserve that.
Extrapolate that example to anything else.
Those are not only my thoughts but what I thought everybody was taught. What world do we live in? That should be common knowledge.


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 15, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Of course those are my thoughts.
> Imagine you are in college and you write your thesis "copying it from the internet" with some touches here and there and passing something as yours not even quoting the original. It would haunt you even if you are not caught (because you can ever be caught later).
> Then if you are caught, expelled and your title removed you totally deserve that.
> Extrapolate that example to anything else.
> Those are not only my thoughts but what I thought everybody was taught. What world do we live in? That should be common knowledge.


I think the problem is that these kinds of people wouldn't be haunted by it, as they don't see it as something wrong.
Some fuckwit even said "all poetry is plagiarism" in this very thread, so you can see the mindset they're in, if everything is plagiarism, then they have no incentive to try to be original, and no guilt from plagiarizing others' works.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 15, 2018)

gameboy said:


> are those your thought for real? or are those the thoughts of elitists that taught you that thats how you 're supposed react or think to things regarding plagiarism? Okay so if plagiarism is so bad why dont you extent it beyond the realms of writing? What happens then?


Could you not ignore my posts? I'm curious to see what are your arguments against what I wrote


----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Of course those are my thoughts.
> Imagine you are in college and you write your thesis "copying it from the internet" with some touches here and there and passing something as yours not even quoting the original. It would haunt you even if you are not caught (because you can ever be caught later).
> Then if you are caught, expelled and your title removed you totally deserve that.
> Extrapolate that example to anything else.
> Those are not only my thoughts but what I thought everybody was taught. What world do we live in? That should be common knowledge.



disregard everything about how youd been taught how to react, now think for yourself (if you can) and give me a real answer. His assignment didnt meet the requirements of said the job, he got fired, he forgot to credit someone now labeled a plagiarist, okay it happens. That part is done and over regardless of opinion (because plagiarism is more a moral thing). But now we extend past said editor and we talk about about plagiarism itself, are your feelings and reacts and behavior toward it plagiarized?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Aug 15, 2018)

Good on IGNs end for not halfassing their response when more info came to light.

That said, I feel a quick moment to note that harassment is bad and that anyone who thinks it's wise to harass this guy can positively fuck off just as bad as this guy.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2018)

gameboy said:


> disregard everything about how youd been taught how to react, now think for yourself (if you can) and give me a real answer.


What I've said is what I really think. I think being honest it is a fundamental principle.
That said my education is part of who I am, as well as my culture, and one can't just disregard that and still be oneself.



gameboy said:


> His assignment didnt meet the requirements of said the job, he got fired, *he forgot to credit someone now labeled a plagiarist, okay it happens.*


He didn't forget to do it, he never planed to. It is not something that "just happens", the intention is clear from the start for someone doing this.
You can also see that in the video posted by the user above that wants your attention, he intentionally tries to pass what he says in the video as his research ("I have been researching and...") and his opinion. He says it all as if it were his words, he even acts as if he just thought about that. It is a complete intentional fraud, it wasn't he just "forgetting to say it wasn't his thoughts", it wasn't something that just happened.



gameboy said:


> That part is done and over regardless of opinion (because plagiarism is more a moral thing). But now we extend past said editor and we talk about about plagiarism itself, are your feelings and reacts and behavior toward it plagiarized?


Nope, they are mine. I've always had this opinion, and as I said I taught it was commons sense. Perhaps I was wrong or I am just disconnected from this era, I am getting old, times change, perhaps honesty is not valued anymore.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Could you not ignore my posts? I'm curious to see what are your arguments against what I wrote



 i didnt want to double post lol my bad. Have you ever seen someone that got so immersed into something that it became one to the point where any other opinion or phrasing couldnt be grasped? Whether it be words that resonated with that person so much or an idea or thought process or speech pattern or a song so gripping that said person just couldnt think outside that box and they were just stuck in it? is it plagiarism at the point? It is but it isnt now right? Have you ever seen people that think they are a certain song. One mans trash is anothers treasure, and it can be anything.

To a point its being brainwashed, ive seen it countless times with weak-minded people. So... we have all been told how to react to certain things when they happen. Me ive always been very mean and violent tempered to the point where it can snap me out of being brainwashed. Do you remember a point where you were bored an just wrote down your favorite lyrics? it became you, it resonated you it so perfectly described everything of what ever it means to you. Ive seen the review and i seen that Filip dude, a weakminded person imo, That review became him and he became it even though he might have not been the one that put words onto paper first. And so i take that last concept and i apply it to the finger pointing virtuesignalers and i think, you too are the same as he


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2018)

PS: still as I said before, I think the mob mentality and entitlement of "accuse-judge-execute" without a just process is bullshit, but I think we are not talking about that anymore, we are talking about plagiarism being wrong or not.
If we were to talk about that mob mentality, I would say people are too quick to judge and execute without due process, and it is even possible that this Cartho in NeoGaf was actually one of Filip's accounts, but without due process the mob is already judging and executing him. Sure, that is BS.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> PS: still as I said before, I think the mob mentality and entitlement of "accuse-judge-execute" without a just process is bullshit, but I think we are not talking about that anymore, we are talking about plagiarism being wrong or not.
> If we were to talk about that mob mentality, I would say people are too quick to judge and execute without due process, and it is even possible that this Cartho in NeoGaf was actually one of Filip's accounts, but without due process the mob is already judging and executing him. Sure, that is BS.



i agree, but back to the other statement. Are your thoughts your own or have they been molded into a society they others deemed should be. If you never knew what plagiarism was or how it has been handled would you react different way? I think you would.


----------



## Edgarska (Aug 15, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> PS: still as I said before, I think the mob mentality and entitlement of "accuse-judge-execute" without a just process is bullshit, but I think we are not talking about that anymore, we are talking about plagiarism being wrong or not.
> If we were to talk about that mob mentality, I would say people are too quick to judge and execute without due process, and it is even possible that this Cartho in NeoGaf was actually one of Filip's accounts, but without due process the mob is already judging and executing him. Sure, that is BS.


Yes, it's wrong that some people go too far and harass people that have already received their due punishment. But at the same time, I find it hard to feel too bad about this one, you know? It's like I would prefer it if it didn't happen, but I don't feel bad enough to actually do anything against it.

The problem I see is that there are people saying he didn't deserve to be fired, which, regardless of what you think about the morality of plagiarism, is the appropriate response to it from a publication's perspective.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2018)

gameboy said:


> i agree, but back to the other statement. Are your thoughts your own or have they been molded into a society they others deemed should be. If you never knew what plagiarism was or how it has been handled would you react different way? I think you would.


What am I?
As I said, my culture and education are part of what I am.
If I took all them away I wouldn't even be speaking a language or writing. Would I still be myself? I don't think so.
You know, to be able to see the color of something you need light to be applied to it. Only after it is exposed to light it's characteristics, the way it filters out and reflects the light that was applied, can be seen.
In any case I am the filter, and I need to be exposed to culture and society, what I get from it, what I process and reflect back, that is what I am.
In that case, then yes as I said before, those are my thoughts. And of course I can have them because I was exposed to the topic and values by society.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> What am I?
> As I said, my culture and education are part of what I am.
> If I took all them away I wouldn't even be speaking a language or writing. Would I still be myself? I don't think so.
> You know, to be able to see the color of something you need light to be applied to it. Only after it is exposed to light it's characteristics, the way it filters out and reflects the light that was applied, can be seen.
> ...



and thus its clear you react the way you react toward plagiarism because that how you've been specifically taught toward plagiarism as Ive been told to react the same way. Im just saying try to look outside of that. Which goes back to that review wherein it became that dude and he could no longer grasp outside of that teaching or in this case a mind griping review of dead cells 9.7/10.0


----------



## Kigiru (Aug 15, 2018)

You know what, plagiatarizing stuff is one problem, we all can get lazy sometimes.
But this moron decided to double down on it and play a fucking victim in a situation that is only his fault. I can totaly imagine that if he would openly admit it, nobody would remember it after like 2-3 day but no, feeling hurt and making a fuss like a spoiled 10yo girl is his way of doing it.

Well, shame for him. Is not that today we need game journalists. We have internet full of unbiased people that share their opinion for free.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Aug 15, 2018)

gameboy said:


> and thus its clear you react the way you react toward plagiarism because that how you've been specifically taught toward plagiarism as Ive been told to react the same way. Im just saying try to look outside of that. Which goes back to that review wherein it became that dude and he could no longer grasp outside of that teaching or in this case a mind griping review of dead cells 9.7/10.0


You do realize that by your thought process, anything becomes defensible and that anything someone considers unjustifiable is just "a limitation of their mind and what they've been thought". By this logic, transphobia, homophobia and racism are similarly defensible (and here's a hint: they aren't).


----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2018)

Ev1l0rd said:


> You do realize that by your thought process, anything becomes defensible and that anything someone considers unjustifiable is just "a limitation of their mind and what they've been thought". By this logic, transphobia, homophobia and racism are similarly defensible (and here's a hint: they aren't).



but thats really how this world works


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 16, 2018)

Having your memory trick you and you then borrowing a turn of phrase, non obvious line of logic (especially without confirming it yourself or attributing it) or something similar can be a serious thing. Academics and research often have this as a worry. Handle it properly (which in many cases includes having your new paper/book/report/... run through a computerised check not unlike those used on students beforehand, not to mention it is one of the reasons many academics/researchers/similar are strongly encouraged to keep dated notebooks and journals) and we can probably carry on with life. Related is a favourite thing for me to see is when a new popular film, TV show or something uses an unpopular word and then notice the amount of people working it in there like it was on their word calendar or something; around the time Inglourious Basterds was doing the build up/release thing then we saw many instances of that.

Committing wholesale to ripping off someone's creative analysis, even, or perhaps especially, if you try to dodge the simple word comparison service, and putting it out there is a cunt move on many levels ranging from depriving someone else (the one did the work even) of their audience to frustrating a meta analysis (if I am supposed to read the efforts of multiple reviewers to look for either interesting points they may have had or some kind of consensus opinion then that is harder). Should you get caught then expect the consequences to be incredibly serious, and you likely losing any kind of position as well as potential to hold a position.

Certain fields may well have some oddities and edge cases associated with them. Journalism, comedy, coding, patents, history, scientific research all having interesting things ranging from the humble meta analysis, coding is beset by problems detecting copying as there are limited ways to do things sensibly, general sourcing, for patents see the gillette defence or indeed almost any of the big defences and cases, and as sources is all important in history they have some things they do as well. For the subject of discussion here I fail to see any mitigating factor at play or defence that can be given.

I may well somewhere be guilty of the former thing, especially with the way my memory seems to work, but I can safely say I am not guilty anywhere of the latter, aspire never to be and can further say I have never even considered it. I did let someone copy my French homework once and help him understand what was being said and change the relevant words (he was blonde, I am not)... for which he got a better mark for despite no spelling or grammar mistakes on his or my part.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2019)

Seems things carried on after all this, and where there is fire there is also more fire. Bit late to this one but it is here now

Summary of later events and the follow up to them.


For myself the guy is burned and I have not otherwise seen anything particularly insightful or delivery worth noting that would even have me consider him over the thousand other identikit game journalist types.


----------



## pasc (May 26, 2019)

Seems like the developers lazyness is rubbing off on reviewers *chuckle*.

Sad times.


----------



## Redhorse (May 27, 2019)

I'm sure someones already said it,  but this isn't the first time a review has been plagiarised, happened quite recently in fact, made quite a stir...


In my line of work, there's an adage.. 'to steal one routine is called plagiarism, to steal an entire show is called research."


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jun 27, 2019)

gameboy said:


> example: gbatemp writers do the same but change enough to make i not word-for-word.



And what's your proof to backup that claim huh? So far all you look like to me is a troll who argues and is not really a college professor. You have no proof to backup anything you say.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2020)

IGN Brazil got caught copying content, including cropping watermarks, and sticking it on their (monetised) facebook page. It popped a few days back but started making it wider more recently
Random video covering it


For the most part it seems like a bad egg at a presumably throwaway subsidiary* so I note it here rather than making a standalone thread. Still thought it worth noting though.

*or have they since started doing a good job of being "local" news for the surprisingly large and growing Brazilian gaming scene (have their own devs, one localisations for a certain measure of the term, games set there, I assume we have all generally seen the fun and games with different old consoles there and what goes)? Most ROM hackers, and the Brazilian ROM hacking scene is huge (pretty much only China and some years maybe Russia that does better in the non English hacking world) and doing very good stuff, and peeps from there I speak to don't have the kindest words for them.


----------

